# Wonder woman - females only?



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Wonder woman!










If you haven't seen the movie - WATCH MOVIE NOW AND DON'T READ FURTHER!

-----------------------------

Anyway I LOVED the movie so much I started to google everything about it, especially one particularly brilliant scene that I felt was one of the most memorable in movie history for sheer EPICNESS!

**NO SPOILERS**

Yet, as I soaked in the joy of the success well deserved, Gal Gadot's drive to succeed with people doubting her casting as Wonder Woman, a female director pushing to get an INSTRUMENTAL scene onto the screen which has now made film history... only to be shocked that in the U.S. theatres BANNED men through female-only screenings?!

I mean really? :surprise:

I read some more being curious as to how such a thing could even fly in the 21st century, with my deliberate ignorance that these issues do not exist. The tickets sold out despite the backlash, the reasons given by the women rather astounding, and makes me wonder about the actual culture of the U.S.

What you think about this?


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Wonder woman!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not an issue, the same theatre did military personnel only screenings, besides the proceeds from the screening went to a Planned Parenthood health care provider.

Much like some theatres not screening movies they think promote gay agendas or the theatre that said a black movie was sold out when it wasn't, theatre owners can do what they want. I'm sure there will be a movie about unicorns that a theatre owner doesn't like because they traumatized him/her in their childhood. 

Just go to another theatre and watch it there, they'll gladly take your cash.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

... damn!

Where I live it feels different, probably because we have really only two major outlets, the out roar would be huge here!

I'm actually rather disturbed there felt a need for a woman only screening, have you read the reasoning behind it? Are men really that bad? Do they really ruin the experience for women in such ways? Just wow!


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Plan parent hood is a horrible orginization!

Read up on it you might be suprised


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Don't women like to go to movies with men? I felt pretty weird going to Spiderman alone. I do have to admit, Mrs. Nail was right there was a lot of whining in it.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

So a theatre company decided to do a special charity screening to raise money for Planned Parenthood (a women's organization) and invited only women to attend. The idea was for women to come out, share some sisterhood and solidarity with other women, and spent some time enjoying a movie while supporting an organization that provides women's health services. And this is somehow controversial?

Theatres here do charity screenings for groups like the Boy or Girl Scouts, animal shelters, and schools all the time. When they're doing Boy or Girl Scout charity screenings, they invite only those who are a member of the Boy or Girl Scouts and their parents. For animal shelter screenings, they invite only those who volunteer at or have adopted from that shelter. When they do schools, they invite only parents, staff, and students from that school. In this case, the theatre invited women and those who identify as women (trans), so I don't see the issue. 

Besides, businesses here have the right to refuse service to anyone at any time and for any reason and customers have the right to take their money elsewhere.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

MJJEAN said:


> So a theatre company decided to do a special charity screening to raise money for Planned Parenthood (a women's organization) and invited only women to attend. The idea was for women to come out, share some sisterhood and solidarity with other women, and spent some time enjoying a movie while supporting an organization that provides women's health services. And this is somehow controversial?
> 
> Theatres here do charity screenings for groups like the Boy or Girl Scouts, animal shelters, and schools all the time. When they're doing Boy or Girl Scout charity screenings, they invite only those who are a member of the Boy or Girl Scouts and their parents. For animal shelter screenings, they invite only those who volunteer at or have adopted from that shelter. When they do schools, they invite only parents, staff, and students from that school. In this case, the theatre invited women and those who identify as women (trans), so I don't see the issue.
> 
> Besides, businesses here have the right to refuse service to anyone at any time and for any reason and customers have the right to take their money elsewhere.


Your assessment is well reasoned and thought out, thus nullified because it's not raging anti male sentiment.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

chillymorn69 said:


> Plan parent hood is a horrible orginization!
> 
> Read up on it you might be suprised


I know what it is. Your assumption is that my post was made out of ignorance is mistaken. Personally I think it's a woman's choice.

So..I'm not surprised.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Sometimes you just have to laugh.

?Wonder Woman?: Austin Mayor Takes Down Guy Who Whined About Women-Only Screening | Deadline

Not to get lost in the shuffle,it was a great movie. That Wonder Woman is such a great Gal!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Yet, as I soaked in the joy of the success well deserved, Gal Gadot's drive to succeed with people doubting her casting as Wonder Woman, a female director pushing to get an INSTRUMENTAL scene onto the screen which has now made film history... only to be shocked that in the U.S. theatres BANNED men through female-only screenings?!
> 
> I mean really? :surprise:
> 
> ...


My understanding is that there were several theaters that did screenings. Only one of them held a female only screening and it was a fundraiser. 

I don't have a problem with one out of many holding a special event.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

RandomDude said:


> ... damn!
> 
> Where I live it feels different, probably because we have really only two major outlets, the out roar would be huge here!
> 
> I'm actually rather disturbed there felt a need for a woman only screening, have you read the reasoning behind it? Are men really that bad? Do they really ruin the experience for women in such ways? Just wow!


I live in the metro Detroit area. Between regular theatres and dollar theatres, we've got 3 that I know of within 20 minutes of my driveway. I prefer to see movies either really late (the 10:30 or 11 pm final show of the night) or M-F during matinee hours to avoid as many other theatre goers as possible. Both genders seem to be unable to put down their phones and being amid a sea of glowing screens and hearing the accompanying bleeps and binks kinda ruins immersion. Then we have the talkers and screen shouters. Of course, there are the hoots, hollars, and comments made by young and not so young (think 16-28 year old) men when there is a hot sex scene or a hot actress appears on screen. Oh, and a lot of people who are into movies seem to have infants, can't find sitters, and get offended when you ask them to please remove their screaming baby from the R rated movie they brought it to see at 9 pm. Oh, and don't forget the couple fighting in "whispers".

As far as I can see, there isn't a man problem so much as a rudeness problem.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

We all need to be inclusive, we all need to get alone and just love each other! Now everyone separate because your presence offends me. How dare you complain, you are just to stupid to understand. Why can't you be progressive like me!

SJW are the worst thing to happen to classic liberalism ever.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

sokillme said:


> We all need to be inclusive, we all need to get alone and just love each other! Now everyone separate because your presence offends me. How dare you complain, you are just to stupid to understand. Why can't you be progressive like me!
> 
> SJW are the worst thing to happen to classic liberalism ever.


Is America not the land of liberty..at least being free to be able to screen one female only screening for a charity?

Does this liberalism also extend to owners who won't show movies with gay characters etc?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

BobSimmons said:


> Is America not the land of liberty..at least being free to be able to screen one female only screening for a charity?
> 
> Does this liberalism also extend to owners who won't show movies with gay characters etc?


It's the constancy that's the problem. No exclusion (which is what I say, gay straight man or women) or anyone can be, not if fit in a certain category can we exclude.

Wonder Woman isn't the hill I would die on but it fits the problem.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

MJJEAN said:


> I live in the metro Detroit area. Between regular theatres and dollar theatres, we've got 3 that I know of within 20 minutes of my driveway. I prefer to see movies either really late (the 10:30 or 11 pm final show of the night) or M-F during matinee hours to avoid as many other theatre goers as possible. Both genders seem to be unable to put down their phones and being amid a sea of glowing screens and hearing the accompanying bleeps and binks kinda ruins immersion. Then we have the talkers and screen shouters. Of course, there are the hoots, hollars, and comments made by young and not so young (think 16-28 year old) men when there is a hot sex scene or a hot actress appears on screen. Oh, and a lot of people who are into movies seem to have infants, can't find sitters, and get offended when you ask them to please remove their screaming baby from the R rated movie they brought it to see at 9 pm. Oh, and don't forget the couple fighting in "whispers".
> 
> As far as I can see, there isn't a man problem so much as a rudeness problem.


Exactly, I do the same thing to avoid the crowds. Hard to stay immersed with a loud/annoying crowd. But the response? Ban men! Men are the cause of it!

Meh, I'm rather disturbed at the comments of those movie goers. I guess putting everything into context, it's not a big a deal as it's just one screening in one location that did this woman only thing. Yet, the views of women who expressed such disdain at men at the cinemas I found rather disturbing.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I saw the movie and thought it was awesome. Now I'm curious what scene you are taking about that's brilliant.

Can you imagine the uproar if there were movie screenings for men only? I'm not sure why only women need to see a movie together.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well in my country if anyone excludes anyone from the cinema either due to age/race/sex/religion there would be an uproar!
I also fail to see the need for any gender exclusion whatsoever, being a meritocratic individualist.

I so want to talk about the scene but this forum doesn't have spoiler/code tags it seems, I tried 

But... a hint, *minor spoiler* the scene where she becomes wonder woman!  It was just so well shot and presented, with perfect sync to the other elements of film; sound/music, with the plot building up to that point of reveal... not to mention it's in a setting where we all know the dangers of what she was about to do! Not to mention the WTF faces on everyone lol


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Controversy provides free advertising and sells tickets.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

sokillme said:


> Wonder Woman isn't the hill I would die on


I'd die on that hill.







If you know what i'm sayin.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Fozzy said:


> I'd die on that hill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it was Lynda Carter.


----------

